# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Patch a hole in plasterboard, no screws, no tape & no backing block.

## pawnhead

Hey Rod, what do you think of this idea? 
[ame="http://www.metacafe.com/watch/908159/easily_repair_damaged_walls_yourself_with_this_tri  ck/"]Easily Repair Damaged Walls Yourself With This Trick[/ame] 
Brilliant!  :2thumbsup:

----------


## juan

Or if you feel more secure with a back block what about this? 
[ame="http://http//www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6gJJ9bqpNU"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6gJJ9bqpNU[/ame]

----------


## patty

great idea not as good as Maria Sharapova in the swimsuit though!!!

----------


## mic-d

> Hey Rod, what do you think of this idea?  Easily Repair Damaged Walls Yourself With This Trick 
> Brilliant!

  Yup, that's a goody, but I have trouble pulling the face paper of our plasterboard.
The way I like to do it is first cut out a patch that is bigger than the hole, then trace its outline surrounding the hole, cut out plaster to that line.  cut out a backing board and glue it in with builders adhesive, then glue in the patch and set the joins.  takes longer to explain than do! 
Cheers
Michael

----------


## Rod Dyson

They all work! 
1st one is far to fiddly for me, also if you were not very carfull it could "bubble out" and create a lump. It is a neat trick but far to cumbersome when I could do the job a lot quicker and easier with other methods. I can tell by the way the guy shows it in the video that he will not have a flat patch. If you ran you hand over it when he was done you would feel the bump and this would certainly show up in certain lighting conditions.  
My theory on patching a hole is that you can not fill a bump! you need to trowel out rather wide to hide even the smallest patch. It is no harder to do and creates no extra painting etc. So trowell patches wide and hide the bump. If you run you hand quickly over the area patched and can feel a bump then you haven't trowelled out wide enough.  Patches should and can be made invisible after painting in normal lighting conditions.  This one shown won't be! 
The 2nd method shown I use on holes that are too big to be patched with no back block but to small to patch using my usual method holes about 100mm x 100mm.  
Small holes like the first one, say 50mm x 50mm I have my own method of doing these that takes about 15 minutes finished ready to sand. It involves using lots of salt and cornice adhesive. It is very hard to explain just how I go about it, in a way that someone could simply follow and get it right. Therefore I usually dont! 
I usually use the best and quickest method depending on the size of the hole. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## China

Don't be shy we want know about the cornice cement and salt

----------


## Rod Dyson

LOL salt makes cornice cement set very very fast. Ok here it is. 
For small holes I build up a "backing" of cornice cement surrounding the hole. I use a small tool poked into the hole and wipe off the cement to adhere to the back of the board surrounding the hole. This sets almost straight away (with enough salt), allowing you to build it up untill the hole is patched flat with the surrounding board.  
You then have the hole plugged with a "mushroom" shaped plug of plaster that is adhered to the back of the sheet as well. Then I tape over the hole with paper tape as flush as I can to the face of the sheet. Fill it out wide enough to ensure there is no bump!  
The whole process takes about 15 minutes and never cracks. I do holes up to, say, a power point size like this. 
I make a small mix in a dish or bucket, then add a bit to my plasterers hawk, stir in lots of salt, mixing very quick at the same time scraping off residue from the hawk into the mix. This makes it set in about 2 - 3 minutes. Keep doing this for each stage. 
Dust from previously set plaster also makes the cornice cement set quick. 
Ok thats it I hope its explained clear enough. 
Mind you this is not a normal method of patching a hole but it is quick and works very well. 
Cheers Rod

----------


## thesupervisor

you could use a product called easy sand 5 made by sheet rock its sets in 5 mins also comes in 20,45 i use this all the time even for big patches i can post some pics if intrested

----------


## Metung

Geez Rod , your a soft touch (and thanks for the tip) :2thumbsup:

----------


## China

Thanks Rod will have to try it

----------

